# Hello!



## SammyMJ (Aug 12, 2007)

Hello Eveyone, I'm Sam and I've just become a member of this forum.
I've been writing since I can remember. Its a great passion of mine which I'd love to keep on improving and getting better with everyones advice and criticism.  
I'm 19 so I hope I have plenty of writing years left to improve :-D!
I'm also at university studying English Lit and Writing as well. 

So...Hello!

xxx​


----------



## Baron (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Sam and welcome to the forum


----------



## Shinn (Aug 12, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to the forum, Sam.


----------

